# Refuse Relief while Renting



## mohainle (14 Sep 2010)

Hi all,

I've been renting for the past three and a half years (still trying to get planning permission) and bin collection has been included in each month's rent. Since I am technically paying for it can I claim tax relief?
However, I am unsure as to how much of my rent goes towards the refuse collection.

Any advice is most appreciated.
Regards,
Mohainle


----------



## mohainle (16 Sep 2010)

No I don't get a receipt off the landlord. Might have to look in to getting one. Maybe the landlord is claiming the relief and mightn't be willing to provide one.


----------

